# Thoughts on Lawn Vacuums



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

This past fall, I could have used a lawn vacuum for leaves in my backyard weekly. But I didn't want to buy one just for one season. But now I'm thinking my Crape Myrtles will be shedding tons of little flowers, and this might do a better job thann a bagging mower, especially after verticutting and dethatching.

Anyone use lawn vacs, what brand? I think the Billy Goat is a bit pricey, but thuis one isnt bad...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cadet-1-5-in-159cc-Gas-Chipper-Shredder-Vacuum-CSV-050/206493356


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

had a craftsman which looks exactly the same.i bought it to see if it could make shrub clippings a quick pickup.didn't work well on shrub clippings.wouldn't suck any clippings up .if you tried to shove those clippings in the side chipper it would take all day.it is meant for leaves only and it does a good job on dry leaves not wet.the vacuum handle for flower beds is also a waste of time.the bag works well and easy to empty and close up.if you want it for leaves and leaves only I would recommend it.but to me it would be easier to mulch.i also think you could probably bag leaves quicker because you could unhook a lawnmower bag quicker and put it on quicker.it was an experiment and I could afford it.ended up selling it on Craigslist and losing money.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't get a lot of debris, but when I do need to clean up before reel mowing I just use my Honda HRX push mower to suck it up.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have these seed pods from a Chinese Tallow tree (it's going at some point just not at the moment). They drop all year long and drive me crazy. I bought a cheapish blower with vacuum option and that worked ok. Honestly I've thought about taking the shop vac out there though. I've tried raking them in a pile. Nothing seems to be efficient except tricking my two year old into making a game out of throwing them into the flower bed from the lawn. That's been the most effective so far.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I have these seed pods from a Chinese Tallow tree (it's going at some point just not at the moment). They drop all year long and drive me crazy. I bought a cheapish blower with vacuum option and that worked ok. Honestly I've thought about taking the shop vac out there though. I've tried raking them in a pile. Nothing seems to be efficient except tricking my two year old into making a game out of throwing them into the flower bed from the lawn. That's been the most effective so far.


Lol!

Yeah I guess a shop vac should work. I'd have to rig it up with beefier tires somehow. Might be a cool project this spring.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Edster4103 (Feb 2, 2019)

I was given a craftsman this past summer, I used it in the fall and it worked pretty good. The only thing is putting the shredded leaves in bags. Overall not bad for a freebie


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

If there are seams with leaks in lawn vacs you have to close them up one way or another or they lose suction easily.
I have used them for a long time and like them.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

They suck :lol:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

J_nick said:


> They suck :lol:


lmao. Maybe I should get a cheap honda, I just dont want to suck anything up with my timemaster. Or maybe Im being over-protective. :lol:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Austinite said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > They suck :lol:
> ...


Haha I use a Honda that's getting close to 20 years old. Still runs like it's... well not new but a few years old. I've never used a lawn vac before so my opinion isn't valid. My original response was just a mediocre pun.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

i am gentle on my timemaster.use a honda hrr for leaves.wouldnt have a problem buying a used mower just for leaves only.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@Austinite I picked up a Billy Goat lawn vac Estate version from craigslist last year specifically for Crepe Myrtles that overhang my property from a neighbors yard. I wanted to pick up all the "Stuff" the crepes drop over on my yard. It did a pretty good job of picking up most everything with the exception of the little balls (highly technical term) that they drop and seem to embed within the grass. I typically used a backpack blower to flush them out of the turf and then tried the vac again. Did a fair job. Dry leaves are the easiest. For what it is worth, I would buy it again for the results I am getting out of it, but I didn't pay much for the machine.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ram82 said:


> had a craftsman which looks exactly the same.i bought it to see if it could make shrub clippings a quick pickup.didn't work well on shrub clippings.wouldn't suck any clippings up .if you tried to shove those clippings in the side chipper it would take all day.it is meant for leaves only and it does a good job on dry leaves not wet.the vacuum handle for flower beds is also a waste of time.the bag works well and easy to empty and close up.if you want it for leaves and leaves only I would recommend it.but to me it would be easier to mulch.i also think you could probably bag leaves quicker because you could unhook a lawnmower bag quicker and put it on quicker.it was an experiment and I could afford it.ended up selling it on Craigslist and losing money.


Ok - I mean this in a kidding way but stand by the point - I would *never* judge a category of ANYTHING based on how the Craftsman version of said item works. LOL

Many years ago I had a Billy Goat version and the thing could suck the paint off a car from 2 miles away.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I bought an old billy goat off Facebook that is about 20 years old and bought a new bag for it. I'm into the whole thing for about $300 and I would buy it again at that price. I use it before I mow to remove any debris from the yard, its really good at picking up loose mulch. I also use it to clean out beds after trimming hedges and after I edge.

The only thing I found it won't pick up well is aeration cores.


----------

